# Quick Look at Western Digital Passport 250GB External



## iMav (Feb 4, 2008)

*Western Digital Passport 250GB External HDD*​ 
Color: Sexy Black
Cost: 7100/-
Package Contents: Data Cable & HDD
I forgot but i guess its a 3 year warranty
Software Included (on hdd no cd provided):
 Acrobat Reader;
WD Diagnostic Tools;
 Google Toolbar, Picasa & Desktop Search;
 Quickguides
Sync Softy
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/2686/dscn2333og7.jpg *img222.imageshack.us/img222/3090/dscn2337wz7.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2238/dscn2340wx4.jpg

It is a plug-n-play

I plugged in the drive and it showed in my computer; i browsed through the folders and decided to install WD Diagnostic Tools and then decided to install the sync software which didnt exactly go smoothly then i had to google a little and then decided to go to Western Digital's site to find a solution and i did

The error i got was that "The Dynamic Library file libeay32.dll could not be found in the specified path" and the solution is pretty simple just download the zip archive from *here* and un-zip it in the home directory of the drive.

well now that this was done i was able to run WD's bundled sync software which i might add seems pretty good and will definitely help me a lot in taking up the backups and it allows u to make multiple profiles which really rocks .... screw u time capsule!!

heres a walk through of the sync software

* The Welcome Screen:

* *img141.imageshack.us/img141/8339/welcomeqx2.jpg

* Create a New Profile:

* *img228.imageshack.us/img228/6182/createprofilemj2.jpg

* Sync Options:

* *img141.imageshack.us/img141/5896/syncoptionsoz0.jpg

* Select the folders to sync:

* *img141.imageshack.us/img141/4174/selectfolderstosynccc5.jpg

* Sync Done:

* *img98.imageshack.us/img98/6745/syncdoneua5.jpg
*
Sync Window:

* *img221.imageshack.us/img221/7200/syncedwindowrk4.th.jpg

* Access Profile(s)/Profile Console:

* *img221.imageshack.us/img221/2572/accessprofilesi6.jpg

PS: It seems worth it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

Quite good VFM, concidering the fact that equal capacity laptop HDDs are available in same priceband.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice Review 

by the way, what is worth the software which is bundled for sync or the hardware device 

The size does matter, but the question is up to some extend  as just a quick calculaton, *Rs. 2705/- (SATA-II 3.5") + Rs. 650/- (a good SATA casing)* total Rs. 3350/- for 250 GB Backup, but bulky.... yup, u need to carry some ammount of data around so add Rs. 2500/- which includes a 2.5" sacing + 80 GB SATA HDD 

Total Rs. 3350/- + Rs. 2500/- which makes Rs. 5850/-  for a real portable pocket size 80 GB with a bulky large 250 GB storage 

then again it is all about personal opinion 

now on the review, I already said,  nice review  can we have some details about read write speed of the device


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Nice Review
> 
> by the way, what is worth the software which is bundled for sync or the hardware device
> 
> ...


you could replace that 250 GB disc with a 320 GB disc to make the price closer to 7100.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice review.

Size does matter to some.


----------



## iMav (Feb 4, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Nice Review


 thank u



Choto Cheeta said:


> Total Rs. 3350/- + Rs. 2500/- which makes Rs. 5850/-  for a real portable pocket size 80 GB with a bulky large 250 GB storage
> 
> then again it is all about personal opinion


agreed but the size and weight of these drives is just too good to resist, its extremely light ; i did think of going for a transcend laptop hdd casing+laptop hdds but found these to be very ir-resistible 

is there any softy for benchmarking transfer speeds of usb drives?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 4, 2008)

> you could replace that 250 GB disc with a 320 GB disc to make the price closer to 7100.



though there are windows own syc toy and some free software is there  me in search of any other good VFM tool (paid) to full fill that price


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 26, 2008)

From where and _when_ did you buy it ? It's available for 6200 now.

Thanks for the review though


----------



## iMav (Feb 26, 2008)

@choto sir, i agree that a lapto hdd+casing is better money wise but i think the wd hdds pretty much make up for it by their size and weight, my friends are shocked wen they hold it and are like wtf! is this a hdd its so freakin small and light  

@darky: i bought it from a shop nearby though i had checked the price and came to know that it would cost ~7k +/- something but wasnt available elsewhere and i needed urgently, so didnt think too much and went for it

i bought it i think a day or 2 before writing the review, the beginning of feb and the price reduction i think is coz of the availability of 320gb which wasnt anywhere wen i went scouting


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

nice review dude!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice review.......and people advocating casings should remember that the passport derives its power supply from the usb port, so no extra adapter to carry


----------



## iMav (Feb 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> nice review dude!





NucleusKore said:


> Nice review.......and people advocating casings should remember that the passport derives its power supply from the usb port, so no extra adapter to carry


thank u & yes nucleus that is much more "portable" not having to carry a separate power cable


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 26, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> can we have some details about read write speed of the device



Quoting from my review of the same drive which I posted here



> To gauge its performance I copied a 2GB file to the passport and it took 105 seconds to copy the file giving an *average write speed of 20MB/s* which is very good considering that it is a 5400rpm drive and works on USB 2.0. I formatted the drive with NTFS partition and repeated the same test again and got an *average write speed of 22MB/s* an improvement of 10%!



@iMav
Even after price reduction you got it 350 bucks costlier than what I bought it for 3 months back


----------



## iMav (Feb 27, 2008)

ah bullocks!!! where the hell was ur review when i needed it


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> ah bullocks!!! where the hell was ur review when i needed it



It was just a Search away


----------



## acewin (Mar 7, 2008)

OMG, real good work for the thread creator, I was thinking to buy this external HDD think its around 6K in Bangalore from SP Road. Right now reading whole review work you have done iMav


----------



## iMav (Mar 7, 2008)

thank u , iv been using this drive and love it iv plugged it into God knowns how many comps and no issues at all ... smooth data transfer fast respnse im happy


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 8, 2008)

^^You still haven't mentioned about the transfer speeds that you manage to get with your drive.


----------



## iMav (Mar 8, 2008)

u still want em?? k downloading some stuff now will note down the time and speeds when i transfer it and let u know

btw here is something i found: *mugenb16.deviantart.com/art/Western-Digital-Passport-Icon-66859434


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

I came back to boards here, just check back things, sorry guys I forgot to inform, I bought WD Elements 160GB in 3800 for my friend last week, I see it doesnt has any software included, on hard drive. But its damn light, I was really awed.
And just an update 250 GB WD Passport costs when I checked last week was 5600+4% VAT


----------



## iMav (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ thats elements if im not wrong, passport comes with the softys and is black whereas elements comes in silver and no softy therefore costs less


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

price of both were same, and you are correct iMav about colors n all.


----------



## acewin (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok here it comes, I bought 160 GB WD Passport, I see what is the software, and how can I back it up.
I will upload it, once I am done, currently taking backup to format my lappy.

I think its not much a big deal. ANd would say WD Elements seemed lighter to me than passport. but anyways, if software is the bundled software is available to everyone people would think of WD Element as better go.
but anyways as for the price update WD Element = 3500+tax
WD Passport = 3650+tax the quoted price are for 160 GB models.


----------



## iMav (Apr 10, 2008)

congo on the purchase


----------



## acewin (May 29, 2008)

I have a question for the bundled software.
When I tried to install them I found they were for 30 days.
Is it true.


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2008)

No, the software does not have a time bomb. If it is bundled in the HDD then it is NOT time bound.


----------



## hullap (May 29, 2008)

hmm
i have a WD passport black 160gig Hdd


----------



## amancoolguy777 (Jun 29, 2008)

wats da present day cost of this lil thngi {250gb WD 2.5"}.....pls sum1 rply 2 dis !!!


----------

